# Gildan Neck Labels



## GregStarz (Jan 17, 2013)

Hi guys,

I'm going to cut out the Gildan neck labels an heat press my own in, can I just add my name & size on them or do I have to add washing instructions, made in Bangladesh etc also?

I'm from the UK by the way 

Thanks


----------



## WingtatDerek (May 20, 2013)

There should be washing instructions and C/O information on a complete garment.


----------



## GregStarz (Jan 17, 2013)

WingtatDerek said:


> There should be washing instructions and C/O information on a complete garment.


Is it law to have it in the UK?


----------



## WingtatDerek (May 20, 2013)

Yes, it is law in many countries, include UK.


----------



## manie187 (Feb 12, 2013)

Adding washing instructions would be good plus mo complaints from customers as everything would be stated.. How are you going to press them on the T-shirt...


----------

